# Roof Assembly STC Ratings



## alora (Dec 14, 2011)

Having a hard time finding adequate information on this?

Anyone have any resources they've utilized?

Thanks!!


----------



## mark handler (Dec 14, 2011)

Roof Assembly STC Ratings.....  Why?


----------



## alora (Dec 14, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Roof Assembly STC Ratings.....  Why?


For a building.

With a roof.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 14, 2011)

you wont find "roof" STC Ratings


----------



## alora (Dec 14, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> you wont find "roof" STC Ratings


You know, at least I answered your question.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 14, 2011)

Sounds like  "petitio principii"

STC ratings not required for roofs

Floor/ Ceiling assemblies, yes

Ceiling / roof,  No


----------



## alora (Dec 14, 2011)

Zoning overlay requires roof & wall STC-65.

Project is within an air-force approach zone.

Building is utilizing common wood trusses with concrete tile roofing and insulation directly beneath roof deck to avoid venting (read "penetrations").  Will also be providing acoustical ceiling grid/tiles throughout.


----------



## brudgers (Dec 14, 2011)

The only way you are going to find one is to either luck out...or test the proposed assembly.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 14, 2011)

Acoustical Consultant

3361 North Forgeus Avenue, Tucson, AZ 85716

(520) 979-2213  ‎ ssacoustical.com


----------



## alora (Dec 14, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> The only way you are going to find one is to either luck out...or test the proposed assembly.


Or hire an acoustical engineer...


----------



## alora (Dec 14, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Acoustical Consultant  3361 North Forgeus Avenue, Tucson, AZ 85716
> 
> (520) 979-2213  ‎ ssacoustical.com


Thanks    .


----------



## JBI (Dec 14, 2011)

Just a suggestion for future posts... the more detail you provide the better able folks can answer. Explaining what was required in the OP would've been useful...


----------



## brudgers (Dec 14, 2011)

alora said:
			
		

> Or hire an acoustical engineer...


  I believe the assembly will still require testing in order to obtain an actual STC rating.  And he's going to recommend an OITC rating if he's worth his salt - human speech frequencies are not the most problematic acoustic component of jet aircraft.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't know if this reference may help you and not familiar with its implementation but this added to the VA code for construction of the exterior envelope of Group R occupancies within airport noise zones and to the exterior envelope of Group A, B, E, I and M occupancies in any locality in whose jurisdiction a *United States Master Jet Base *is located or any adjacent locality when such requirements are enforced by a locality pursuant to Section 15.2-2295 of the Code of Virginia.

*DAY-NIGHT AVERAGE SOUND LEVEL (LDN). *A 24-hour energy average sound level expressed in dBA, with a 10 decibel penalty applied to noise occurring between 10 p.m. and 7 a.m.



*SOUND TRANSMISSION CLASS (STC) RATING. *A single number characterizing the sound reduction performance of a material tested in accordance with ASTM E90-90, “Laboratory Measurement of Airborne Sound Transmission Loss of Building Partitions.”



*1207.4 Airport noise attenuation standards. *Where the Ldn is determined to be 65 dBA or greater, the minimum STC rating of structure components shall be provided in compliance with Table 1207.4. As an alternative to compliance with Table 1207.4, structures shall be permitted to be designed and constructed so as to limit the interior noise level to no greater than 45 Ldn. Exterior structures, terrain and permanent plantings shall be permitted to be included as part of the alternative design. The alternative design shall be certified by an RDP.











[TR]
[TD=colspan: 3]

*AIRPORT NOISE ATTENUATION STANDARDS *
​
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD=width: 68, bgcolor: transparent]

*LDN *
​
[/TD]
[TD=width: 234, bgcolor: transparent]

*STC OF EXTERIOR WALLS AND ROOF/CEILING ASSEMBLIES *
​
[/TD]
[TD=width: 142, bgcolor: transparent]

*STC OF DOORS AND WINDOWS *
​
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD=width: 68, bgcolor: transparent]

65-69 
​
[/TD]
[TD=width: 234, bgcolor: transparent]

39 
​
[/TD]
[TD=width: 142, bgcolor: transparent]

25 
​
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD=width: 68, bgcolor: transparent]

70-74 
​
[/TD]
[TD=width: 234, bgcolor: transparent]

44 
​
[/TD]
[TD=width: 142, bgcolor: transparent]

33 
​
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD=width: 68, bgcolor: transparent]

75 or greater 
​
[/TD]
[TD=width: 234, bgcolor: transparent]

49 
​
[/TD]
[TD=width: 142, bgcolor: transparent]

38 
​
[/TD]
[/TR]


----------

